# Precious babies --- SUNKIST TODAY!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so happy to find this website and be able to share with people that love goats as much as I do. I wanted to share pictures of my most precious babies. I hope to be having many more to post very soon. The little salt/pepper doeling is Darlin and the tan doeling is Sunkist. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Precious babies*

Very Cute! just want to snuggle them!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Precious babies*

Ahhhhhhh <3 Pygmy babies?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Precious babies*

Darlin is pygmy, Sunkist is ND/pygmy cross.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Precious babies*

I was wondering in Sunkist had some ND in her. She still looks stocky like a pygmy but a little different than Darlin. Both are equally adorable.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Precious babies*

I don't have registered goats, cuteness is all that matters to me.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Precious babies*

So. FLUFFY!!

ITS SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!   

so cute! welcome!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Precious babies*

Adorable!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Precious babies*

Very cute ! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Precious babies*

Adorable....


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Precious babies*

So cute and little


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Precious babies*

This is Sunkist now with my daughter Carlan.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies are adorable!

I've raised quite a few ND/Pygmy crosses and those chubby babies are so sweet  

Sunkist sure is growing! Beautiful little girl :hug:


----------

